# Chances of getting a critical skills visa under category Quality Analyst



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys

What are the chances of getting a critical skills visa under the category Quality Analyst / Quality Assurance specialist? Is it necessary that you need to have a minimum of 5 years of experience to apply for critical skills visa? Any advice?

Regards,
Anish


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear that CSV requires only 1 year's worth of relevant experience. My main concern is, if I should directly apply for a CSV or should I go through an agent.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

There's certainly enough information on this forum to do it yourself, but it's always comforting to have a specialist behind you should you be confused or unsure about something. That decision is ultimately up to you. All the best with your application.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the main thing if you go with an immigration specialist to help you is to choose the right one. We were unlucky enough to have had two horrendous experiences with these. In the end they caused us even more stress and heartache than what DHA/VFS alone would have caused us. The first was recommended on an expat website, the second is a very prominent and well known agency. The main problem we had with both was the lack of communication and also providing incorrect information - we felt completely in the dark most of the time. They were smooth talkers before we paid them and after we did, they pulled a disappearing act on us. Neither agency were immigration lawyers, which may or may not be better depending on whether they will be available to talk to you when you need them and have questions. Also remember that even if you have an agent, you will still have to do most of the work yourself, it's just that they will give you guidance as to what you need to do.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

anishjp said:


> Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear that CSV requires only 1 year's worth of relevant experience. My main concern is, if I should directly apply for a CSV or should I go through an agent.


Are you sure 1 year relevant work experience out of 5 years is enough in order to obtain CSV..? Did you enquired with embassy..?


----------

